# band reunion



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

who would you like to see reform,id love to see FYC fine young cannibals.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Many bands I'd like to see reform, unfortunately it would mean digging up a number of graves.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

S63 said:


> Many bands I'd like to see reform, unfortunately it would mean digging up a number of graves.


:lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd like to see My Bloody Valentine get back together (i believe they did for a short while 4 or 5 years back), but get back in the studio and re-record "Isn't Anything" with someone like Trent Reznor producing it. That would be just awesome.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Osker. The best band nobody has heard of. Would have loved to have seen those guys.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Shiny said:


> I'd like to see My Bloody Valentine get back together (i believe they did for a short while 4 or 5 years back), but get back in the studio and re-record "Isn't Anything" with someone like Trent Reznor producing it. That would be just awesome.


AFAIK since they reformed in 07, they've not actually split up since. I saw them in Manchester in 2008 and one of the weirdest experiences ever, music wise.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sikth and Oasis.
Two very different bands but, there you go.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> AFAIK since they reformed in 07, they've not actually split up since. I saw them in Manchester in 2008 and one of the weirdest experiences ever, music wise.


I saw them shortly after they released the Isn't Anything in the late 80's at Bristol Bierkeller. Out of the many many bands i've seen, i've always said this was my favourite gig, the noise was just mind blowing, in the middle of "You Made Realise", they did the white noise bit for what felt like 15 minutes, it felt like my ears had come out of my head and were stretched out a foot either side of me. Awesome.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

The white noise thing went on for a full 40 minutes in Manchester, the sensation of moving air was just surreal and it kind of felt like what I imagine being in a plane crash would be like.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Superb, for me they were the Velvet Underground of the 80's, it was all jingly jangly shoegazing on the indie scene before MBV came along with their perfect marriage of soft melodic voices and crashing guitars/white noise. Spurned a new scene of bands like the Telescopes, Boo Radleys (who later went all soft), The Golden Dawn etc.

I think everyone on the planet needs to experience an MBV gig and the world will be a better place...


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

hell yea fyc!! :thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Van Halen for me, the original line up, not EVH,s son or Hagar but Dave Lee Roth/AlexVH/EddieVH and Michael Anthony. I know theyve sort of reunited in the states but i need to see them over here. I,ve seen DLR on his own(with Steve Vai) and I,ve seen Van Hagar but I need to see the real thing.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

dcj said:


> Van Halen for me, the original line up


One of the first gigs I ever went to was Van Halen supporting Black Sabbath on the Never Say Die tour in 1978. A storming performance.....and talking of reunions


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

DesertDog said:


> One of the first gigs I ever went to was Van Halen supporting Black Sabbath on the Never Say Die tour in 1978. A storming performance.....and talking of reunions


I,ve got a bootleg cd of them supporting BS at Ipswich(iirc),legend has it that they blew Sabbath offstage that tour. Theyve already announced a European tour and then cancelled it straight away so I,m not building my hopes up just yet.At least theyve got a record deal now though.


----------

